# Datenbankanbindung + HTML + Applet



## Schneckenkind (7. Jan 2006)

Hi!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich habe gerade ein Applet programmiert - in Eclipse funktioniert alles hervorragend. Nur bei der Einbindung in den HTML Code happerts. Es wird mir dann im Browser zwar das Applet angezeigt, aber alle Daten die aus der Datenbank (Access) kommen, werden nicht angezeigt.

Woran kann das liegen? Was muss ich ändern?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

sabine

(HTML Datei ist im gleichen Ordner wie die .class Datei; Datenbank ebenfalls, eingebunden hab ich das Applet in HTML mit:

<APPLET code="Quizzer.class" width=900 height=700> )


----------



## jagdfalke (8. Jan 2006)

Sind die JDBC-Treiber mit im CP?

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Schneckenkind (8. Jan 2006)

public void abfrage() throws Exception {
		// double ausgwfrage= 1+Math.floor(Math.random()*10);
		ausgwfrage++;
		Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

		Connection verbindung = DriverManager
				.getConnection("jdbcdbc:QuizzerDB");
		Statement befehl = verbindung.createStatement();

		ResultSet datenmenge;

Das ist meine Datenbankverbindung im java. - ich weiß nciht genau, was du meinst, deshalb schicke ich dir das mit. was heißt "CP"? Im Eclipse funkts ja super - bloß bei HTML nicht...

danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## jagdfalke (8. Jan 2006)

CP heißt Classpath, aber das scheint so ein ODBC-Ding zu sein, da kenn ich mich nicht aus, sry.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## Schneckenkind (8. Jan 2006)

achso... okay danke jedenfalls...


----------



## bronks (8. Jan 2006)

@Schneckenkind:
Wenn es nur ein kleines Experiment für Zuhause ist, dann kann es schon möglich sein, daß funktionieren wird. Abhängig davon, wie Deine Entwicklungs-/Testumgebung aufgebaut ist, brauchst Du für Dein Applet eine Signatur mit Zertifikat.

Wenn Du das Applet ins Internet setzt, dann wird es nicht funktionieren, weil ODBC nur ein lokales DbInterface ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2006)

Doppelposting http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26259 gesperrt.
Alle die helfen möchten können auch noch einen Blick dort hinein werfen.

@Schneckenkind: Bitte Bordregeln beachten!


----------



## Schneckenkind (8. Jan 2006)

nein nein, das soll nur zuhause laufen und niemals online gehen. ist eine übung für meinen kurs. sollte dennoch funktionieren...


----------

